# Using a KONG for training



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

I have decided to use a Kong instead of food for training. My new guy is crazy about Kongs. According to the owner of his father Jabina Falco, Falco also always has a Kong in his mouth. But my guy has drives like I have never seen before. I tried to put a rope through the Kong and he just bites and pulls so hard that it only takes one pull to get the thing away from me. 
The reason for changing to a Kong is that if I use food, he does well but will go looking for a Kong no matter where we train. 
I hate to take Kongs out of his life completly. I am am afraid he will get into something destructive in the house. Yesterday he couldn't find the Kong and I heard a plastic crack. It was my better cell phone ear piece.
Is there a way to make a Kong with a rope that you can hold onto? I tried but it didn't work.
Thanks,
Paul

Chukkie v Linienback aka:Zack
Dagr v Eichenluft


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Try putting the rope (sized to fit through the smaller hole of the kong) through a washer tie a knot (tightly) put the rope with the washer through the bigger hole of the kong and bring it through the smaller hole. The washer needs to be wider then the smaller hole of the kong but not so wide so it fits through the bigger hole of the kong.


----------



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

I think you are describing what I did. The problem is not that the rope pulls out of the hole. The problem is that I can't hold onto the rope because he pulls so hard. Never had that problem before.
Thanls 
Paul


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

what about the kongs that already come on a rope?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think those are crap. I got one for water retrieving b/c they float and my uncle's dog had the rope out after one fetch. If it's the one I'm thinking of...


----------



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

I looked at those and I didn't think they would last long. I guess I will try a bigger rope and tie a big knot in the end.
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Double the rope over so you have a loop.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I know someone who uses the double Kong from Elite K-9 and it has yet to break, plus it has the loop so you can hang on to it.

http://www.elitek9.com/Kongs/index.htm


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: PaulHI think you are describing what I did. The problem is not that the rope pulls out of the hole. The problem is that I can't hold onto the rope because he pulls so hard. Never had that problem before.
> Thanls
> Paul


Try an orbee ball. Keep kongs as "house" toys and orbee's to train with. they have a loop so you can hang on to them, dogs love them and they are a little easier to handle than a kong. You do need to re-tie the rope so it doesn't come out though.


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

The only problem I have with the loop is too much time wasted trying to get my hand in the loop. I like the "T" handels, so much easier to grab and hang on too.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

True. That's why I pull the rope out and put the loop through the ball and tie two knots - one near the ball and one at the end of the rope like below. I can use the knots to grip and then grab in between the ropes if I need better grip.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Go to a store that sells climbing gear - look at different ropes - find one that you can grip better that will fit the kong opening tightly....do it in a length you feel comfortable gripping or is long enough that you have some leverage!

Lee


----------



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

The blue Kong with a rope loop arrived today. Feels much better in my hand. I hid it on purpose because I am saving it just for training. As soon as Zack got out of his crate a while after eating, he walked right over to where it was hidden and pulled it out from under a large pile of clean clothes.
Paul


----------

